# I have endometriosis and got a BFP on first cycle of ttc!!!



## macksmack

Don't give up hope if you have endometriosis and you are ttc and think it will never happen.... I got my BFP last night after just one cycle of ttc. I am in shock but I am so glad that I can share something positive. My endo is quite serious and I was told taht I would have trouble conceiving. Not true! Good luck xxx :hugs:


----------



## CurlySue

I don't really know what to say to that.


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Congrats! I am sure this will give some people hope! :hug:


----------



## CurlySue

Hmm. All it does is make me feel depressed, to be honest, rather than hopeful - me with Grade 2 endo and coming up to three years off the pill. Maybe I am in a minority, I don't know, but we are all long termers, in here, and people who get their BFP in their first month are people a lot of us generally try to avoid, hence staying away from the BFP boards.

But, congrats, anyway. I know you mean well. Its just how I feel. The reason we are in here is because we CAN'T get one month BFPs and we ARE struggling. 

Just sucks to be unlucky.


----------



## macksmack

Aww I am sorry, I didn't mean to make you more depressed, I guess that it was insensitive of me. I just thought maybe someone with long-term endo might see it and feel hopeful, I got the long-term bit mixed up. :blush:

Good luck ttc xx


----------



## CurlySue

Nah it just made me feel kind of shit to be honest, in a "why the eff not me?" kind of way. 

Then I started questioning the unfairness of the world and...well, it's not pretty. It's why I stay away from the BFP boards unless I want to hurt myself.

Like I said, it might just be me. But, I am about to get AF for probably the 35th time since stopping the pill (granted, not TTC the entire time but not one BFP at all) and I am feeling rather raw. It may well be helpful to others though. And, its good that you are pregnant. Etc. 

Oh, I don't know. All of the other girls are a welcoming bunch, etc, but this is our safe haven, here. I understand you meant no harm but try to imagine what it's like for us. Some of us have waited years. You were lucky to not have to wait at all. That will really sting some of us rather than give hope. Will make us wonder, why not us?


----------



## JASMAK

I am glad that you had no difficulty. A co-worker of mine has it quite severly-got pregnant no problem. My sister's, sister-in-law, who LOVES kids...never got pregnant and actually had to have a hysterectomy. Life can be devestating. Congrats on your BFP all the same. :)


----------



## faye38

:hugs:


CurlySue said:


> Nah it just made me feel kind of shit to be honest, in a "why the eff not me?" kind of way.
> 
> Then I started questioning the unfairness of the world and...well, it's not pretty. It's why I stay away from the BFP boards unless I want to hurt myself.
> 
> Like I said, it might just be me. But, I am about to get AF for probably the 35th time since stopping the pill and I am feeling rather raw. It may well be helpful to others though. And, its good that you are pregnant. Etc.
> 
> Oh, I don't know. All of the other girls are a welcoming bunch, etc, but this is our safe haven, here. I understand you meant no harm but try to imagine what it's like for us. Some of us have waited years. You were lucky to not have to wait at all. That will really sting some of us rather than give hope. Will make us wonder, why not us?

i no how you feel chick:hugs:


----------



## Suz

Congrats on your BFP.... But probably not the best forum to post about it. Its really hard for a majority of us LTTTCers to hear when people get their BFPs on their first month trying.... Its kinda like rubbing salt in a cut. It stings...

:hugs: Not trying to make you feel bad... Congrats again and welcome to BnB.


----------



## StirCrazy

Congrats 'n' all that... but I think you were out of order posting this in the Long term trying to conceive forum - Didn't go down well at all.

Moved to BFP Announcements.


----------



## Wobbles

EEK!!!!

I really didn't think that was nice to post in our long term trying to conceive section :| It was quite insensitive and unthoughtful of you not only that a new member! You may have this endos and were lucky enough for it not to cause you problems but others aren't so fortunate to brag the same luck & I'm not sure many would have anyway where you did!

I have moved this to the BFP announcements section!


----------



## CurlySue

Thanks for moving this here. People will be more supportive here and can offer congratulations without a 'but' which is always nice.


----------



## tansey

Congrats!


----------



## NickyT75

Congratulations x


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations, you are very very lucky indeed!!

Enjoy you pregnancy, I hope to join you soon, I'm testing on the 19th, wish me luck!!!! xx


----------



## amslou

Wow congrats that's ace news!


----------



## bird24

I have mild endo and have been trying for 9 months :(

made me feel bit crap too but then its not your fault at all and you should be over the moon with your BFP!!!

Congrats!!!

xxx


----------



## SJK

congrats x


----------



## Sovereign

Yay, congratulations!!!! x


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## yaya

Congrats hun! xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats hunnie ....see you over in 1st trimester hugs serina xxxxxx


----------



## Tishimouse

Lucky, lucky girlie and here's wishing you a stress free 9 months with a healthy bundle of joy at the end of it. Congratulations to you both :flower:


----------



## nightkd

Congrats!!!! :D

xxx


----------



## fairy1984

congratulations! i hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats on your suprise happy bfp :) . xx .


----------



## always

congrats!


----------



## DaniGirl

Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Big congratulations and hope you have a very H&H 9mths :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cerilou

Congrats. Have a happy and healthy 9 months.

:loopy::loopy:


----------



## happy mum

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
welcome to first tri!! X


----------



## Darkchild

Congrads Honey have a happy 9 months.


----------



## Logiebear

Massive congrats hun xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Logie, this was originally posted in ltttc and got moved to the bfp section


----------



## debralouise

congratulations xx xx


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance: congrats


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations.
Hoping so much that all the ltttc girls get their bfps so so soon.

:hugs:


----------



## todteach

congratulations!:yipee:


----------



## Logiebear

Arcanegirl said:


> Logie, this was originally posted in ltttc and got moved to the bfp section

AAaaahhhhh riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiggggggghhhhhhhhhtttttttttttttttt!!!

Makes sense now! Oops I did it again :rofl: Think I'll go edit my post right about now then!!


----------



## LadyBee

Holy moly...you got a lot of flack for this eh?! Well, big :hug:. I know what the others in LTTTC are saying, and I'm glad your post got moved, but I know you were trying to encourage us! I am encouraged. I have only actively started TTC the last cycle but have been casually ttc for upwards of 6 years...and I have stage 3 endo and was told that I would not concieve naturally, I'm trying anyway and it's stories like yours that help me along. Best to you in your pregnancy and congrats! :hugs:


----------



## princess_t

Congrats,


----------



## trish30

I just don't know as i am new. i feel it depends on people. i read the posts and i thought i can make two choices out of this. either get all messarable about Macksmack BFP with endometriosis and think she is shining, which she is not as she is trying to give people like me some hope, or be happy for her and have my hopes topped up that oneday it will be my turn as this means miracles happens. Thank you Macksmack. I hope you will pop in sometimes just to read this.


----------



## trish30

Congrats, and i hope all goes well.


----------



## dizzy duck

congratulations, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. Take care XX


----------

